# Solved: Lost my Minesweeper game



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

A neighbor of mine has lost her Minesweeper game on 98SE. I have the 98SE disk but do not know how to get Minesweeper off it and into her Accessories>Games.
She would appreciate it very much.
Thanks.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Control panel>add-remove programs>windows setup>accessories.
Load games from your install Cd.


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

I have already tried that. Accessories/Games is checked, and she has Solitaire, Freecell and some other games, but Minesweeper is missing. 
I was wondering if there was some way to get it off the 98 disk.

I copied Minesweeper to a Floppy and she can play the game from the floppy but I wanted to learn how to extract that file from the disk.

Thanks for the comeback.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your have to find out what .cab it is in and then open that .cab file. Maybe running the add-remove programs>windows setup>accessories as posted above will let you see what cab file it is pointing too but no sure.


----------



## PuppyLinux (Sep 1, 2007)

OK, so us Minesweeper players have to stick together...

I found my old Win98SE CD, so I did a little digging and found the Winmine.EXE file in the WIN98_67.CAB. It is very small, only 24KB, so I extracted it, and changed the extension from Winmine.EXE to Winmine.ZIP, so I could attach it here.

SO, all you'll have to do is download it directly from here, then rename it to Winmine.EXE in Windows Explorer. When you do that, you'll see the familiar little Minesweeper icon, instead of the little Word / Document icon...

After that, just move it into the folder with the other Windows games, then double-click on it. As long as all of the other Winmine files are still on the drive (Winmine.CHM, which is part of the Minesweeper Help file, and any Minesweeper-specific .DLL files, the game should run without a problem...

Good luck; let us know how this turns out... and have fun with Minesweeper again...


----------



## caperjack (Jan 3, 2003)

Flags said:


> I have already tried that. Accessories/Games is checked, and she has Solitaire, Freecell and some other games, but Minesweeper is missing.
> I was wondering if there was some way to get it off the 98 disk.I
> Thanks for the comeback.


the thing to do is un-heck games to remove all of them ,ok you way out, then back in , chek off again to reinstall games again, and mine sweeper should reinstall its a package!!


----------



## PuppyLinux (Sep 1, 2007)

Actually, I only remember Windows Minesweeper as being composed of TWO files; Winmine.EXE (~24KB), which is the program itself, and Winmine.CHM (~60KB), which is the helpfile, so I did a little checking at support.microsoft.com, and found out that I was right... Minesweeper in Windows 9.x is composed of ONLY those two files, so adding the one I posted previously should fix the game for you.

I did NOT advise you to uninstall and reinstall ALL of the games because it usually requires at least one reboot, and it seemed like an awful lot of trouble compared to simply downloading and renaming a single small file... but, to each his own.

Good luck; let us know if you have any problems getting the game to work...


----------



## caperjack (Jan 3, 2003)

PuppyLinux said:


> Actually,
> 
> I did NOT advise you to uninstall and reinstall ALL of the games because it usually requires at least one reboot,


its been awhile ,but im almost 100% sure it will not require a reboot of computer to uninstall and reinstall the windows Games


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just my take...Windows 98 always liked a reboot.


----------



## caperjack (Jan 3, 2003)

EAFiedler said:


> Just my take...Windows 98 always liked a reboot.


so even if it does ,what the dif


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

OK guys, I think I have enough info to get her Minesweeper back.
Thanks for all your work on this.
You have made her very happy, and I am now an official HERO.


----------



## PuppyLinux (Sep 1, 2007)

Kudos to you; we never lost faith...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow a official HERO now so you did great.


----------

